# Wanting to add a couple Angels to my 55g, Question



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive got a 55 gallon which is well planted and has a few pieces of wood in it.
Would like to add 2 or 3 angels as my final additions to the tank.


Current stock-

7 neons
4 glow light tetra
6 Serpae etetras
3 Bolivian rams
1 pleco
1 algea eater
and 1 Apistogramma macmasteri


What are my options?



Thanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

you can say goodbye to your neons.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

wait a seccond.......

I have personally kept angels and neons in the same tank. They do fine with eachother AS LONG AS YOU feed them A LOT. Remember, the angels will only go after the neons once the angels are full grown, and that might take some 6-9 months. Just remember to feed them well, and mix up their diet. I have cardinals and angels in my 55g and they get along just fine.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

angels are infamous for killing and at times, even eating, small tetras (like neons). 
by no means am i saying "they cant possibly be kept together". trust me... i am INFAMOUS for breaking the "rules" of fish keeping. (and successfully). 
just as a general suggestion, the should not be kept together as it could prove fatal for the neons. 

*is it possible to keep them together?* absolutely. however it will require a bit of extra work on your part, and there are no guarantees it will be successful every time. but if you are willing to put in the extra effort, anything is possible.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well then that clears that up. 

Im going to give it a shot! 
Ive got another tank i can move the neons into if anything goes wrong. 

2 or 3 angels? 
Any input on that?



Thanks


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

anything is possible in fishkeeping...just be sure that you feed the angels alot


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

What is their diet other then tropical flakes? ..And neons of course.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

click here


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I feed mine bloodworms, brine shrimp and flake. They do like variety. If you decide the neons don't work, you can look into cardinal tetras. Larger fish and basically the same colors, but to me the colors are nicer and brighter than neons.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

susankat said:


> If you decide the neons don't work, you can look into cardinal tetras. Larger fish and basically the same colors


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent idea! 


I might just go that route!


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Before i make the move, maybe i should make a thread about this. 
But do any of you know of any other "center piece" fish that will get along well with what i already have?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With what you have in the tank I would go 2 angels. You will have to watch the serpre tetras as they can be a little nippy, but looks like you have a large enough school of them. My main concern is what kind of pleco and algae eater you have in the tank. Plecos have a high bioload . Not sure about your algae eater, if its an oto. you need more. If its an SAE, CAE you could have problems there.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

SAE algea eater, and the pleco is just a common pleco from Wal-mart. 

Not a fan of the Pleco, but what problems do i have with keeping a SAE?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Common plecos get huge and u dont have a large enough aquarium for it.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

I know they get huge. Ive owned aquariums for about 6 years now.
In the past when they would get to be a decent size i would take them to the LFS and trade them for a much smaller one. 

Pleco not really needed?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

SAE's can have a tendency of nipping bigger fish and can get pretty aggressive towards angels.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh really, i did not know that. 
So what are some other options to keep down any light algae growth? 
Im running 2 48" 40w fluorescent bulbs right now


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

you may use scrubber to prevent algae..by scrubber you can remove algae which lay on your tank glass.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

What about the Algae that likes to grow on my live plant leaves and the little that likes to grow on all my drift and Malaysian wood


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

There will always be some type of algae in your aquarium - no matter what you do. The trick is to keep it under control and not let it get out of hand. Most algae are introduced into the aquarium by fish or live food. If you have live plants in your aquarium and you keep them healthy, they will usually keep the algae under control.

What if the algae do get out of hand? Well don't panic but take immediate steps to correct the problem. There are several types of algae you may have to deal with. Blue-green algae is caused by poor water conditions and is fast growing. It will cover everything in the tank. Red algae is caused by a lack of CO2 in the water. This is nasty stuff, hanging in threads all over the aquarium. You can try adding oxygen to the tank but more often than not you're going to have to empty the tank, scrub it out and start over.

Brown algae is caused by inadequate light. Large brown layers forming in your aquarium is a sign that you have this problem. Green algae which results from too much light gives your aquarium that familiar stagnant looking pea-soup green color.

Aside from cleaning your tank and monitoring oxygen and CO2 levels, another way to help control algae is to add algae-eating fish to the aquarium. Now these fish will help but don't depend on them to completely control the algae. Once it gets out of control there's far too much for the fish to handle.

Having live aquatic plants in your aquarium is another way to help with the algae problem. These plants control algae by removing the nutrients that algae need to survive. Make no mistake about it. The best way to control algae is keep pristine water conditions. Do that and algae will never get out of control.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Biggest problem is, i live out in the boonies and the cities water conditions are terrible. 
I do my best to treat for chlorine and try to lower the PH as much as i can to the desired level. The PH of my water when i first treat it is usually off the charts on both of my low and high range PH tester. 

I'll add some Co2 and go from there. 


Thanks


----------

